# Dog ferry charges



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

In my view there is little justification for the £30 charge to take your dog on Dover calais routes. 

They never leave the vehicle and the sole 'work' done by P& O etc is to pass you a scanner through the window. 

Does anybody have any views?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They just love making money--my old dad had a saying--its your money their after. :wink:

If you ask the ferries they blamed DEFRA for the paper work. ahhhh


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Booking on Norfolk lines next sat, 2 pooches and MH £35 single. Bargain! It's £260 from Portsmouth!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tunnel reckons £25 of the charge goes to Defra, to enable them to keep track of the animals. :roll: 

tony


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Sea france charged us £15.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for input Gemmy, but if Defra want to keep track of the animals how come they only scan them inbound?


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

blondy said:


> Sea france charged us £15.


Yes Sea France charge £15 each way - so go out with another ferry company (no charge) & return with Sea France. The UK is the only border in Europe where you get charged for entering with a dog !!!

Au revoir UK - Captain Bligh


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

CaptainBligh Wrote "The UK is the only border in Europe where you get charged for entering with a dog !!! "

. . . Yes, but then the UK is the only country in Europe that doesn't have rabies.

Jonegood wrote "if DEFRA want to keep track of the animals how come they only scan them inbound?"

. . . because DEFRA are (rightly) not interested if you export a (rabies free) dog from the UK, they just want to make sure that only rabies free dogs get back in.

Have a look here http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Rabies-Immunisation.htm if you need confirmation that rabies is worth taking seriously.

I don't doubt that there is an element of profiteering going on - whenever there is a mandatory legal requirement for something there is the opportunity for profit - but if you check the DEFRA website not all carriers on all routes are certified to carry pets and that's because there IS a cost to the companies to become authorised to do so. They're obviously going to recoup their costs from passengers. Before the Pet travel scheme the options were to leave the dog at home, or put him in quarantine on return to the UK, so In the end I'd rather pay the £15 each way.

What really naffs me off is the requirement to have an overseas vet rip me off for a dose of Frontline and some Advantix that I'm perfectly capable of administering myself (in most cases the vets can't get my dog to take the tablets and I have to do it anyway!). The way the vets (over)charge makes the ferry companies look like angels.

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

max0603 said:


> Booking on Norfolk lines next sat, 2 pooches and MH £35 single. Bargain! It's £260 from Portsmouth!


You must have a very short m/home - everytime I try to book with them for an up to 7m van the length surcharge is more than the fare. Then add the fuel surcharge to that and the price almost trebles.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Stanner said:


> max0603 said:
> 
> 
> > Booking on Norfolk lines next sat, 2 pooches and MH £35 single. Bargain! It's £260 from Portsmouth!
> ...


We book a 8m slot. Make sure you book for a motorhome over 2.4m high. Try it :wink:

http://www.norfolkline.com/ferry/#09113415


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Will the changes due in the Pet Passport type scheme have any effect on the ferry prices for pets?

I understand we're moving over to some sort of self-certifying scheme in 2011/2012?

Or have I heard/read that wrong?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

max0603 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > max0603 said:
> ...


???? for 22:00 29th Sept 6.99m Low Profile

Under 2.4m high

Ferry price	£ 12.50
Vehicle length	£ 30.00
Fuel surcharges	£ 6.50

Total £ 49.00

Over 2.4m high

Ferry price	£ 28.50
Vehicle length	£ 0.00
Fuel surcharges	£ 6.50

Total £ 35.00

8O

WTFH are they playing at?

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
just a wild guess,but the low areas are at a premium on board,whereas where the lorries go you could nearly double them up. As i said,just a guess. Now then Norfolk Line/DFDS,where is my free trip,love your ferries.
Gearjammer


----------

